# Quad lam arms



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Am I seeing these correct??? They look like quad lams!! 4 NOS!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-Armatures-for-T-Jet-AFX-Slot-Cars_W0QQitemZ230314980479QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item230314980479&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

This one should ring the bell.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Expect 5 or 6 bills will take this lot home....



> Please carefully observe the pictures as our knowledge of HO cars is limited


Yeah, right.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, right.


He didnt know they was quad lams, I emailed an asked him


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I agree with AFX TOO, $500.00 to $600.00 dollars will take them. Maybe over $600.00.

MT Yoder and a friend got four of them at the Midwest Show about ten years ago for $40.00 for all four. They knew then that was a good deal. Randy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yep...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> He didnt know they was quad lams, I emailed an asked him


I believe it...
Those guys are into 1/24 and 1/32 cars. HO is out of their area of expertiese...

But what makes me think that they will find more of this stuff after this sale? :lol:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Why would anybody want them?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Foe no other reason*



neorules said:


> Why would anybody want them?


Because they SCREAM!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Last time I looked, Galinko was making his version of the quad at an affordable price ....as custom armature work goes that is.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a look ....see anything ya like ? 

http://agg.fsmra.com/aggstore/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230314980479

...and why do you s'pose all bids were canceled? 

I just sent the seller this note:

Hi

Can you please tell me why this lot of 4 Tjet NIP Arms was pulled from auction? Why was my bid canceled?

Thank you kindly,

joez870




Lets see if he has the guts to reply.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

cause he found out they was quad lamshttp://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-Jet-Slot-Car-Quadralam-Armature-NOS-Sealed_W0QQitemZ230315153918QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item230315153918&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

What a douche....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

These rare and desirable vintage Aurora AFX High Performance Quadralam Armatures are in new, unused condition. They will fit T-Jets, AFX and Magna Traction cars. A treasure from the late 1970's. You are bidding on ONE Quadralam armature. There will be three other auctions selling the other three.
Sold as is. Please ask questions before bidding, thank you!.



Well don't that just stick it in and break it off. ...and someone just had to go ahead and ask the question. LOL


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Last time I looked, Galinko was making his version of the quad at an affordable price ....as custom armature work goes that is.


Electric Douches also cancelled my bid. Since they cancelled the original auction and put up this picture four but get one scheme, I will gladdly spend my money with Mr. Galinko. We should not reward douche's poor behavior by bidding on his items.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you noticed that the new auctions are for only one only, right??? Jeez Louise!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It is all about the mighty dollar and to health with honor. Face forward, ya bastages.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Lets hope nobody bids on them.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Now THAT is funny!*

Sorry if others don't see the humor in this...
The Quads were probably worth MORE as 4 together on a card to a collector than individually to racers......
But only time will tell...

Scott


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Who's got good eyes???????*

If this putz is selling off this "well known racer's" stuff, there is a very good possibility there are Quads in some of the chassis he is listing and not really getting bids on.. Averaging 9.99 per listing... While ignoring the new on card quads, if they are there (I have no clue, just speculating) one might be able to pick up some of these arms for a rather decent price, and stick Mr. electroputz in the place it hurts the most...In his feedback, when you thank him for them after the sale... (just dreaming now, but what the hayl....) might be worth checking, but I wouldn't ask him... 

UtherJoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

There are Electric Dreams banners in the auction... I kinda thought Electric Dreams was Philippe de Lespinay, who's a noted large-scale slot historian. from what I've seen of him on other boards (and his own board now, if I'm not mistaken) he's a real knowledge resource for older scratchbuilt 1/24-1/32 cars, but he kinda looks down on HO. 

Come to think of it, he kinda looks down on a LOT of stuff... funny and ironic that he didn't realize what quads are...

--rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of looking down on HO. When I was at the e-hobby expo in Chicago in Oct. the Scalextric rep from Spain that I was asking Questions about Digital racing gave me this line. "Yes, the children can begin racing with ho or 1/43rd to learn the basics, before they move up to the proper scale, which is of course, 1/32nd".


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting.....Bob


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

You would think that since he is now due to make a profit 20 fold over what he thought he would get he might offer free shipping. Along those lines did you see the auction for the 1:1 pontiac Lemans drag car? the guy thought it was just an old beater but it turns out it was 1 of like 6 factory lightweights and he got well into the 6 figure range. H really had no idea what he had.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I agree with AFX TOO, $500.00 to $600.00 dollars will take them. Maybe over $600.00.
> 
> MT Yoder and a friend got four of them at the Midwest Show about ten years ago for $40.00 for all four. They knew then that was a good deal. Randy.


Take note - he was selling only one per auction. You have to read it closely


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I agree with AFX TOO, $500.00 to $600.00 dollars will take them. Maybe over $600.00.
> 
> MT Yoder and a friend got four of them at the Midwest Show about ten years ago for $40.00 for all four. They knew then that was a good deal. Randy.





slotcarman12078 said:


> Glad you noticed that the new auctions are for only one only, right??? Jeez Louise!!!


I saw the original auction but didn't bid. If you read it carefully, it said you were bidding on only one arm, and that he was going to have separate auctions for the rest. Kinda lazy that he used the four card pic, but it was in the description...


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Electric Douches also cancelled my bid. Since they cancelled the original auction and put up this picture four but get one scheme, I will gladdly spend my money with Mr. Galinko. We should not reward douche's poor behavior by bidding on his items.


I'm a benefit of the doubt kinda guy, and methinks some may be looking at this the wrong way. When I first saw the auction, I thought guys were bidding thinking they were getting all four arms in that one auction, which wasn't the deal if you read it. After reading all this, I'm thinking he pulled it to re-clarify the terms an give evryone a fresh start with the right information. I could be wrong - but it's Christmas.

Gene


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the first auction was for all 4 he relisted after finding out they WAS quad lams. AND it looks like these 2 cars have quad lams in them SHHHHHHHHHHHH

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230314639016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230314639342


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If this putz is selling off this "well known racer's" stuff, there is a very good possibility there are Quads in some of the chassis he is listing and not really getting bids on.. Averaging 9.99 per listing... While ignoring the new on card quads, if they are there (I have no clue, just speculating) one might be able to pick up some of these arms for a rather decent price, and stick Mr. electroputz in the place it hurts the most...In his feedback, when you thank him for them after the sale... (just dreaming now, but what the hayl....) might be worth checking, but I wouldn't ask him...
> 
> UtherJoe


" Who's got good eyes??????? "

*I do...* (-; You let the cat out of the bag Joe...


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*OK, I spoke too soon...*



thunderjetgene said:


> I saw the original auction but didn't bid. If you read it carefully, it said you were bidding on only one arm, and that he was going to have separate auctions for the rest. Kinda lazy that he used the four card pic, but it was in the description...


Wait, I just read the actual original auction, and he did change the auction. Soooorryyyyy....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't need to go that fast any way. Bid away, Gene.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Didn't mean to let the cat out of the bag!!  I was just looking at it from a vindictive point of view... Good luck with your bids gentlemen, and communicate so ya don't drive the prices up!!!! And don't forget to thank him for the arms in his feedback!!!! Hehehehehe!!:devil:

UtherJoe


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Quadra $$$$*

I have an AG&G "Quad-4" arm in a Super II copy. It is admittingly a 'big block' motor when all I need is small block. 

On a road course it is not that responsive. On the big back straight it is scary fast. I'm better off with a 4.2 ohm 2-lam single wind that Alan calls the "Out Law". 

If you got the big track with lots of long straights, go with the "big block" Quad motor. Else, get a hot single wind for a technical road course like my Bowman.

My $00.02

TF


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's one sweet track, Riggen Racer. Looks like it would be serious fun to run on. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> That's one sweet track, Riggen Racer. Looks like it would be serious fun to run on. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


I can vouch for the "serious fun" part! Just need to convince RiggenRacer to move closer to my house, so I can race on it more often. :thumbsup:

-Robbie


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't understand the lure of the Quad-Lam (quad-lame) arms, I bought some back in the day and one was really good but the others were only as good as an AFX green arm. Plus Auto World had better arms in their catalog way before the Super II came along. The only thing these are good for is making a Super II out of parts.

As for the original auction being cancelled I think I would have also cancelled it if it were my auction. I have listed items with-out complete info, cancelled and then re-listed the item with proper info. I've done this on some serious stuff like an original Plymouth hi-performance "Commando" engine (yes those are real cara parts).

Galinko arm info is great stuff! I did try one of his arms and it was really good! But now I just run totally stock Thunder Jets and Magna-Traction cars with slip-on tires.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a good Quadralam in my original Super II. It is very responsive, and puts out good power, since the Super II has the added weights. It ohms out at 4.0-4.1.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

RMMseven said:


> I don't understand the lure of the Quad-Lam (quad-lame) arms


Being NIP Im sure this auction is being driven by the collector an not the racer


----------

